# Buck



## Sunrise (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok I got some photos of a little buckling I have and I would like to sell him, but I have no idea what to price him at. Here are some pics of him and if you would like it see his pedigree it's on my website. Thanks!


----------



## Sunrise (Feb 8, 2008)

Bump


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

he looks good for beiing young, good face and legs, lenght. he could be a bit wider but he could get wider. In alaska i would price him at $400-$590 but that's just me.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

It really depends on your market. Since hay and feed are so expensive the goat market has dropped somewhat in NC. So young bucks go for around $300-500 here.


----------



## Sunrise (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok that gives me a good idea. I think I will price him at $200.00 is that to low?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I think that that is about good for this area - Bucks tend to be a little less then does but I know that I bought Little Man - my unregistered 90 % Boer 10 % Spanish buck for 70.00 about 4 months ago. 

I would start out a tad high (especially on Craigslist) and then put OBO and see what you get out of him!

Just IMO

Allison


----------



## Sunrise (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks!


----------

